# Bad Budo in Buffalo



## Ken JP Stuczynski (Jul 28, 2003)

David Moore ... anyone hear of him?

Probably not, even though he visited the Dali Lama in Tibet who knew him personally!

(Funny how the Dali Lama was in exile since before he was born ... it must have been "in spirit")

He gave me all kinds of runarounds when asked about his "private" art. And he gave me line after line of historical information I knew he was just making up.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski (Jul 28, 2003)

Davyd J Moerler, Shaolin Nine Dragons / Jade Pheonix, Yadda Yadda ... 

Who knows what they call themselves now, Dragonsong, whatever ...  the fact is they think they are bad*ss Shaolin deciples led by a 34th Gen. "Grandmaster" who was barely drinking age when he started making the claim.

I don't waste my time much keeping in the know, and chased them off the web morethan once ... maybe they disbanded.


----------

